

Stop Catastrophizing Relief Efforts in the Philippines - blackjack48
http://ideas.time.com/2013/11/14/stop-catastrophizing-relief-efforts-in-the-philippines/

======
sbayona
Ridiculous article. In essence they are saying "The press overreacts. The
relief work is fine. If the press wouldn't report the problems then the relief
effort would be better".

The press needs to shine the spotlight on the problems. Security is part of
the relief process. That's typically provided by the state forces. The relief
effort is broken if they can't reach the people who need help. We are talking
human lives being lost. Every minute counts.

